# Begonia pavonina (peacock begonia)



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

I'm usually not one to post bragging threads, but I couldn't resist on this one! Introducing my newest begonia, Begonia pavonina! I am so stoked to have it. This pic is right out of the shipping box. Stay tuned for updates.

View attachment 54281


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Make sure you give it some water... shipping stresses them and that will help it get used to its new home.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I thought they were supposed to be like metallic neon blue?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

pdfCrazy said:


> I thought they were supposed to be like metallic neon blue?



As I have read, the iridescence comes out more, in response to being kept in the shade. I will keep everyone posted!


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

pdfCrazy said:


> I thought they were supposed to be like metallic neon blue?


Shade, cool temps, and maturity all are supposed to bring out the blue coloration. The leaves are definitely metallic even when green. Pictures just don't do a good job of showing it.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

Spaff said:


> Shade, cool temps, and maturity all are supposed to bring out the blue coloration. The leaves are definitely metallic even when green. Pictures just don't do a good job of showing it.


Agreed on the lack of photographic justice, Spaff. This one will be an indoor plant, as I live in Southern Florida. I suspect it will do better there.


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

Agree with everyone else, I have grown it and it gets better color as it matures as is the case with lots of plants. I am yet to a get a photo of it that I am happy with... maybe someone better with cameras would be able to, but I feel like a lot of plants are hard to photograph and show what the human eye can see... I am sure someone is working on the technology though.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

aspidites73 said:


> Agreed on the lack of photographic justice, Spaff. This one will be an indoor plant, as I live in Southern Florida. I suspect it will do better there.


I think that's a good idea. I've never tried it in the greenhouse outside, but I can't imagine that's a good idea down south. 



therizman2 said:


> Agree with everyone else, I have grown it and it gets better color as it matures as is the case with lots of plants. I am yet to a get a photo of it that I am happy with... maybe someone better with cameras would be able to, but I feel like a lot of plants are hard to photograph and show what the human eye can see... I am sure someone is working on the technology though.


Mike, how does this one do in a viv?


----------



## therizman2 (Jul 20, 2008)

I actually just put one small one in, I have had a few in my plant room for a while.

The one I just put in is still alive after about a month and has one new leaf... guessing it spent a couple weeks adjusting, but the new growth has given me hope now. It is in with some Green Imitators, figured if I could catch them sitting on it would be an awesome shot. If it does well, I will get pics up to share. I am interested to see what the color will do with warmer temps and high light (HO T5 only about 20" away).


----------



## Dendro Dave (Aug 2, 2005)

I'm glad I didn't pull both mine from their pots and plant them right away. The one I did melted very quickly and the one I just sat in a viv in its pot almost died but then seemed to adjust and start coming back. Every old and then new leaf it put out would melt away, and it would just keep doing that and eventually the leaves started to stick around. 

Right now I just have the pot hidden with drift wood and will hopefully be able to start some new plants off that one. I tried a leaf cutting from the first one, but it melted too...so I'm going to brush up on my begonia propagation before I take many more risks. 

I think leaving them in a pot growing in viv conditions then taking cuttings/divisions once they are adapted may be the way to go. I had a strawberry begonia that was hard to keep alive in a viv at first...and now that thing cannot be killed with conventional weapons.


----------



## dendrothusiast (Sep 16, 2010)

Just to add what others have been saying, I recently got one in a trade from a cool member on here and noticed it was more red on the leaves then blue. While I let it settle in some sphagnum in it's 10 gallon I turned the lighting down and noticed after a few days it was going a little more green with tints of blue being visible at different angles. It's a cool plant for sure since it hasn't been fussy at all - no leaf melts or anything unlike some other begonias which have the tendency to do that.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

I think one of the other things that needs to be mentioned about many of these Begonia species is the need to keep the leaves relatively dry. The enjoy high humidity and moisture at the roots, but you will melt many of these in days if the leaves stay wet for long periods.


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

In my experience with begonias, I have found the rhizomatous Begonias to do much better with a short "dry" period between waterings. Once I find the soil dry that is an inch or so below the surface, I thoroughly water from the top, and allow the excess to drain. As Spaff mentioned, wet leaves are a no-no. I can't say the same for the trailing/scandent begonias. In my experience, they do well with (at least endure) a continually moist substrate, but still have no tolerance for wet leaves. I must also admit to having poor experience with using begonias of any type in my frog vivariums. My frogs seem to do best with little ventilation and constantly "wet" air. This, in my opinion, excludes begonias from my choices in flora.


----------



## Nate Mcfin (Sep 22, 2010)

I went looking to see if I could find a video to see the colors (as pics never do justice) and I found this video. Lots of botanical drooling here, I just wish I spoke French!

PATRICK BLANC "A LA RECHERCHE DU BEGONIA BLEU" on Vimeo


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Somebody want to pm me with some info on how to get some


----------



## luevelvet (Apr 1, 2009)

I just took a quick pic of our B.pavonina to illustrate the coloration. It's a very nice plant. 










Cheers!


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

How much shade does it need to turn blue?


----------



## aspidites73 (Oct 2, 2012)

You were right, Mike. A nice drink of water and 24 hours, my B. pavonina perked right up! Thanks.











therizman2 said:


> Make sure you give it some water... shipping stresses them and that will help it get used to its new home.


----------



## mrvivarium (Sep 8, 2014)

luevelvet said:


> I just took a quick pic of our B.pavonina to illustrate the coloration. It's a very nice plant.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Is it easy to propagate by leaf cuttings?


----------



## MELLOWROO421 (Feb 21, 2007)

For me it has been very easy to propagate by both leaf cuttings and by simply cutting a portion of the plant, stems and all and just plugging it into some substrate. I have this growing in quite a few of my vivariums. It grows pretty large and will outgrow many vivs but the leaves are sturdy and I have had leucs, azureus and pumilio lay eggs on them. I have it in an 18" cube that is lit by a single small Jungle Dawn LED light and it gets some nice blue hues in that particular viv due to the low lighting.


----------



## Marcello (Dec 3, 2016)

Intense coloration. What an awesome plant


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

I'd be very grateful if someone could point me to a way to purchase this plant. I see several of you have it.


----------



## Spaff (Jan 8, 2011)

It doesn't really take to propagating. I think Mountain Orchids has it for sale from time to time.


----------



## Woodswalker (Dec 26, 2014)

Oh! I'll have to ask next time I place an order with them. Thanks!


----------

